# running away



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone have great advice to help with running away or should I just say running around and around and around!

Tugger has a great recall inside and knows to wait as the door is opened but sometimes he gets out when the door gets left open by the kids etc. 
Then he RLH around and around and will not listen to us to come until he has done this for a few minutes. Chasing him only gets him more exicited. He won't run away but I worry about him darting across the road. 

Any ideas on how to develop an outside recall when the dog is in that RLH mode?

Deb


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Work with a very long leash and use a special command not just "come." I would treat with a very special treat so he knows that responding serves a valuable purpose. 

Think of it from his point of view. He is free, having fun, and making you crazy. The treat has to be better than that.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had this problem with Casper when he was younger, it would freak me out. He is better not running off now he is a little over 2 yrs. We say "Casper come" very seriously, and try really hard not to chase him. 

He got away from us once and came back home in about 20-30 minutes with rose bush trimmings stuck in his fur, he could hardly move. I like to think, he decide it was better to stay around his momma where he is safe.

With puppies, I like the idea of putting up ex-pen around the door area if possible so they can't get out it door left open.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't ever chase him because he will think you are playng a game with him. Instead, call him and start running 'away' from him -- then he will probably chase after you and you can head for your door. It works for me and I hope it will work for you!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> *Don't ever chase him because he will think you are playng a game with him. Instead, call him and start running 'away' from him -- then he will probably chase after you and you can head for your door. It works for me and I hope it will work for you!*!


It really works!


----------

